# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Blokify Photos from Inside3DPrint Conference

## Eddie

Here are some photos we took from the Inside 3D Printing Conference.  Blokify's founder was on hand showing off some of these designs.  It was nice to meet her.

----------

